# Gigantic Pacu



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

20" Long 15 Pounds Easy...Stupid Pacu!

By The Way...that's a 75 gallon tank !!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

geezus man







what do you plan on doin with that big ass

fish


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

anybody want him in the midwest...FREE?!?!?!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> geezus man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send to me along with $1000 to buy a 300 for him


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

You send me $1000 and I'll send him in a 300!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> pinchy said:
> 
> 
> > it would suck to drive all that way for a pacu. good luck
> ...










Im sorry, I just could stop laughing.. I really feel for you.. I would be pissed to!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

whoa is me, whoa is me!


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

lol that thing is HUGE!!!
lol so your whole drive was for a fat ass pacu...

oh yeah and a couple of Oscars


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Pull out the grill and cook that bastard. Could feed you for a week.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I think I may have found him a home, along with my 300 gallon tank in MN!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I think I may have found him a home, along with my 300 gallon tank in MN!!!!
> [snapback]1126968[/snapback]​


i wish







that pacu is so bad ass


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't get it








Why would you take home a pacu if you can't proper house it?

I must say that it looks great btw


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I could have left it in the freakin cattle feeder sitting outside with no filter with just bugs to eat while it starved to death and died with no filtration or o2 or anything...? Should i have left it there or brought it home? you tell me jan


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I could have left it in the freakin cattle feeder sitting outside with no filter with just bugs to eat while it starved to death and died with no filtration or o2 or anything...? Should i have left it there or brought it home? you tell me jan
> [snapback]1127059[/snapback]​


yeah i agree with B. Rodgers here on this one.........


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i sound kind of rude on that last post i made..sorry


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

that thing is so huge !
you have a great pacu B. Rodgers and i am glad you have choosen to keep it instead of letting it die.








Hope you will find him a new home.









I would like to have such a pacu, but i did not have enough space


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> I could have left it in the freakin cattle feeder sitting outside with no filter with just bugs to eat while it starved to death and died with no filtration or o2 or anything...? Should i have left it there or brought it home? you tell me jan
> [snapback]1127059[/snapback]​


In that case you did the right thing. I wasn't aware of the history of the pacu, sorry about that


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

double McPacu Burgers anyone?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

where'd you get that thing...i want tohear this story,lol...cattle feeder?...pacu???lmao


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Puff said:


> where'd you get that thing...i want tohear this story,lol...cattle feeder?...pacu???lmao
> [snapback]1127388[/snapback]​


its in the discussion in piranhas, the 12" rhom for free


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

I wish I had that pacu, he looks so HUGE in that 75

How big does my tank need to be to properly house a badass like that?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> I wish I had that pacu, he looks so HUGE in that 75
> 
> How big does my tank need to be to properly house a badass like that?
> [snapback]1127415[/snapback]​


AT LEAST a 96x24x24, 240g, and that would be pretty small for him


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

have you tried LFS? Some shops will tka ehtme into huge display tanks as mascots etc.

also







i haven't seen the other thread but i gather you drove a f*cking long way to get a free rhom and got that?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Give it to the zoo. It's inhumane to house a fish that large in a small tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats 100 zillion better then any rhom ever


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Sure its better then a rhom?? C'mon dude, I would rather have a 12" rhom then a 20" pacu any day. I'm sure a lot of people would too.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Sure its better then a rhom?? C'mon dude, I would rather have a 12" rhom then a 20" pacu any day. I'm sure a lot of people would too.
> [snapback]1127623[/snapback]​


i would take a pacu over a rhom anyday, more personality, better looks, and can be skooled


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

hey rodge you sold that thing yet? im up for a pickup.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

cmsCheerFish said:


> hey rodge you sold that thing yet? im up for a pickup.
> [snapback]1127706[/snapback]​


in all sincerity, where would u put it?


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

maybe in his new 240....lol.....that is a crazy big fish imagine a p that size


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow wtf thats a waist of space if u ask me but damn he cant even turn rite


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

get a 300g stock tub for him. It'll cost maybe 300 to setup and you could keep a few other large fish in it as well


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn 300 gallons thats crazzy u wouldnt get a pacu for it thow id get some crazzy ass fish


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't want the damn thing!!! Whoever wants it...come get it ahhh!...he keeps looking at me just staring like "get me the helloutta this box" he hates me..someone rescue him from me!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Tibs said:


> kove32 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure its better then a rhom?? C'mon dude, I would rather have a 12" rhom then a 20" pacu any day. I'm sure a lot of people would too.
> ...


I agree one this one


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Is there no public aquarium or zoo in your area that might be interested?


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

man that is badass he makes that 75 look like a 30


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Is there no public aquarium or zoo in your area that might be interested?
> [snapback]1128137[/snapback]​


Most public aquariums are probably loaded with pacu's that are donated and doesn't want accept more of them.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> damn 300 gallons thats crazzy u wouldnt get a pacu for it thow id get some crazzy ass fish
> [snapback]1128018[/snapback]​


pacus are crazy ass fish :nod:

as soon as i can im gunna get a 24"-30" wide tank and have a pacu shoal


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> as soon as i can im gunna get a 24"-30" wide tank and have a pacu shoal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I assume you're looking for a Dwarf Pacu species: a 24-30" deep tank is not nearly enough for one mature Pacu, let alone a whole shoal.
If you want a pack of Pacu's, start saving for a tank that is at least 10x4x4ft...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i cant believe tibs said a pacu is better looking than a rhom...i think Tibs got into my stash.lol

i mean, pacu are cool, but rhoms looks badass...pacu can sometimes look, well...retarded.lol like this...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ROFLMAO


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Maybe he'd be good in my 800g pond to bad it freezes over the winter.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I think I may have found him a home, along with my 300 gallon tank in MN!!!!
> [snapback]1126968[/snapback]​


Ha ha...
The only way I'm taking the pacu with the tank is if it's in fillets in a couple ziplocks.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > as soon as i can im gunna get a 24"-30" wide tank and have a pacu shoal
> ...


pacu may get 3'-4' in wild, but they only get about 16-20" in tanks. jan had his pacu for a quite some time and they only got ~19"

and pacu are the sh*t. nobody here has barely owned one so why u all passing judgement


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

oh baby, he's sexy as hell my pacu is!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


I have had my pacu's for about something more than a year and they have grown 19-21''. I'm sure that if given the proper care, space and patience they can reach 2,5-3' in a home aquarium :nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> kove32 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure its better then a rhom?? C'mon dude, I would rather have a 12" rhom then a 20" pacu any day. I'm sure a lot of people would too.
> ...


For the billionth and probably not the last time, you have never owned a rhombeus so stop talking out your ass about things you have absolutely no knowledge or experience with.

Nice fish, I'd cook it personally


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

holy crap that thing is ridiculously humongous


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jan said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


o ok, i was always told that they wouldnt get that big in tanks........

my LFS had some for sale last night, bout 13" as caribes! they did have humeral spots too, ive never seen that on a pacu........


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I'd take him if I could. I don't have anything against pacu's really. I know they have a bit ugly mouth, but sh*t, they get so f*cking amazing huge! 
Can you cuddle him? Go play with him!


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

BBQ that badboy







. hes only gonna get shifted around every time he outgrows another tank...its the humane thing to do


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

lol


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > kove32 said:
> ...


I've owned a rhom! it was much more active than my red's but i'd rather have a pacu these days. Especially one of this size, that'd look sweet in my tank, but i dont think a 180gal would even be enough to properly house that thing







. Im in the midwest, i'll meet u half way for that thing.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

mauls said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


You're not alone in this one. I would rather have a pacu than a rhom also. Just a matter of taste


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

Id bet your piranhas would like to eat it.. cheap food  (if noone wants it then why not)


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

still havent found anyone to take that beast? try calling up your lfs maybe theyd buy it, if not just ask them if they wanted it for free.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Elongatus cockus said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had that pacu, he looks so HUGE in that 75
> ...


It's gonna need to be bigger than this. I saw a Pacu in the Baltimore State Aquarium that had to be 3 feet long.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > Elongatus cockus said:
> ...


thats why i said "AT LEAST" and "pretty small for him"

id would be OK currently, but IME pacu grow really fast and hes gunna need an even bigger tank soon


----------

